# Mae West



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 30, 2009)

Mae West was known for her beauty and Youthful appearance. And her energy. 




> In the 1970s she was the only star in Hollywood who would allow reporters to search through her hair for signs of cosmetic surgery. They found no signs of this and this forever put to rest rumors of wigs and plastic surgery. May Mann, a popular author and magazine writer at the time, published stories telling of how she checked Mae's hair and teeth and had to admit that they were real. James Bacon
> James Bacon


 
Rest of article can be found 
here.

She states she massaged her B R E A S T S for 2 hours with cream to achieve her youthfulness and stamina.


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 30, 2009)

She was quite a character, I'll give her that. 

Never heard of that beauty treatment though.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> She was quite a character, I'll give her that.
> 
> Never heard of that beauty treatment though.


 

Actually, there are several Taoist chigung longevity  regimens that have breast massage for women.....


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Actually, there are several Taoist chigung longevity  regimens that have breast massage for women.....



Comparable to the squeezing of the scrotum for men, correct? I've only vaguely heard of this.


----------



## grydth (Mar 30, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Actually, there are several Taoist chigung longevity  regimens that have breast massage for women.....



I wanna be an assistant instructor in those arts...... solely for health reasons......


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 30, 2009)

> I wanna be an assistant instructor in those arts...... solely for health reasons......


 You can ask this guy:
http://www.littlenineheaven.com/lovemaking.html



> Comparable to the squeezing of the scrotum for men, correct? I've only vaguely heard of this.


 I don't know about squeezing sounds painful already. There is rolling,pulling(GENTLY) massaging type Qigong it would really suck if you had a bad teacher.


----------

